# Need a blower...recommendations. Pro worth it over platinum?



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

We built a house last year and got lucky with almost no snow (freak year). We just got dumped on with 25" two days ago, and I quickly realized that while I can push a lot of it with my dad's truck and FEL on his tractor, the piles are now massive around our house and will most likely be there until March. I want a good snow blower for clearing out around the garage and parking area as well as occasionally making paths through the snow for my youngest son, as well as a path down to our walkout basement. We live on 25 acres, all gravel driveway. The parking area is about 50' x 125', and I have a 1/2 mile long driveway (I don't intend to blow that unless it was a worst case scenario. I want the best snow blower for my money. Obviously I don't want to under buy, but I'm not sure if the Pro series is necessary for me. Then there's the argument of EFI vs carb, 24" vs. 28", etc. I was initially set on the platinum 24" EFI, but then wondered if I would be better suited with the extra width of the 30" SHO and forego the EFI. The pro series offers a great in between size at 28" plus the hydro, but not sure if the latter is a feature I need.

Thoughts?


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Ooohhhh. Sooooo many questions, sooooo many answers. Obviously, if you EVER have to use it to do your driveway, you'll be wishing you had a wider 28" - 32" machine. Heck, 36" would be even better. But being you don't plan on using it for that, it might be much more cost effective, and easier to move around, store, etc..... with a smaller machine. It's impossible for anyone to tell you: "here's the perfect machine". Everyone has differing opinions and uses. Are you looking for a "one and done, spend the money once, keep the machine for life" OR do you prefer "to save money, run the hell outta it, even if it's a little under powered or small, and buy another machine in 5 - 10 years" ??? The "Pro series" is built like a brick **** house. Everything, including the overall weight (330+ pounds for my 28" RapidTrak) is built for commercial use. But it's ALOT more money, and probably overkill for what you want to do, even if you had to do that driveway once every few years. I'd steer clear of EFI, at least for now. I originally wanted one, and if you live in high altitude, ala Colorado or similar, it would be nice. But, there much more expensive to fix, find parts for quickly, and are fairly new on these small engines. I'd stick with reliability, cheap repair, and plentiful parts. Hydro is awesome. Lots of guys love it, including myself. You're not stuck with 6 speeds. With hydro, your speeds are virtually infinite. Go faster, slide the lever a little more. Go slower, pull it back, all on the go. No need to stop to change speed. With that said, it's not necessary, and if it breaks, it's significantly more expensive to fix. But don't let that confuse you as to say "hydro is fragile". That's not the case. They've been proven for years. Just letting you know why machine's with hydro are generally alot more money. It's a more expensive transmission. If you've got the room, I'd go larger than a 24". 28" or even 30" is kinda middle of the road as far as width. Plus you'll get a larger engine. There is a pretty sign difference stepping up to the "Pro" series Ariens machines, and you'll definitely pay for it. But if money isn't your biggest concern and you want a machine that should last you a lifetime, especially for your use, it's pretty hard not to love the Pro series. I'm sure you'll get a ton of different opinions on here. Ultimately, you'll have to decide what you buy.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

I just bought a platinum sho 24, non EFI. I have much smaller area than you. I'm your case, I would get the largest size you can afford.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

BNSFguy said:


> Ooohhhh. Sooooo many questions, sooooo many answers. Obviously, if you EVER have to use it to do your driveway, you'll be wishing you had a wider 28" - 32" machine. Heck, 36" would be even better. But being you don't plan on using it for that, it might be much more cost effective, and easier to move around, store, etc..... with a smaller machine. It's impossible for anyone to tell you: "here's the perfect machine". Everyone has differing opinions and uses. Are you looking for a "one and done, spend the money once, keep the machine for life" OR do you prefer "to save money, run the hell outta it, even if it's a little under powered or small, and buy another machine in 5 - 10 years" ??? The "Pro series" is built like a brick **** house. Everything, including the overall weight (330+ pounds for my 28" RapidTrak) is built for commercial use. But it's ALOT more money, and probably overkill for what you want to do, even if you had to do that driveway once every few years. I'd steer clear of EFI, at least for now. I originally wanted one, and if you live in high altitude, ala Colorado or similar, it would be nice. But, there much more expensive to fix, find parts for quickly, and are fairly new on these small engines. I'd stick with reliability, cheap repair, and plentiful parts. Hydro is awesome. Lots of guys love it, including myself. You're not stuck with 6 speeds. With hydro, your speeds are virtually infinite. Go faster, slide the lever a little more. Go slower, pull it back, all on the go. No need to stop to change speed. With that said, it's not necessary, and if it breaks, it's significantly more expensive to fix. But don't let that confuse you as to say "hydro is fragile". That's not the case. They've been proven for years. Just letting you know why machine's with hydro are generally alot more money. It's a more expensive transmission. If you've got the room, I'd go larger than a 24". 28" or even 30" is kinda middle of the road as far as width. Plus you'll get a larger engine. There is a pretty sign difference stepping up to the "Pro" series Ariens machines, and you'll definitely pay for it. But if money isn't your biggest concern and you want a machine that should last you a lifetime, especially for your use, it's pretty hard not to love the Pro series. I'm sure you'll get a ton of different opinions on here. Ultimately, you'll have to decide what you buy.


Excellent advice, very well stated


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Have 2 Ariens professional in my collection. If you go to a DEALER, and see a Platinum next to a Pro, you'll see a few things. 

The Pro will have larger auger ( 14" vs 16") , the bearings holding auger are larger, a thicker( 1" diameter ) stress proof steel axle, steel case auto turn axle, taller intake bucket. Heavy square stock handles. And a few more items.

My 2003 Pro is starting a second life with my father. And after the 12" yesterday, he loves it. I'm loving my new Pro 28 with the 420 Briggs. But the AX engine is worthy of being on the pro.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The 30 SHO non-EFI gets my vote. You'll be very happy. Avoid the EFI for now. On any model.


----------



## mgh-pa (Oct 3, 2016)

Awesome advice, everyone. I had really convinced myself to go with EFI, but in reality, I get the simplicity of a carb machine. I will just be sure to treat it every fill up, and either drain in the off season, or fill and treat like I do my other gas equipment.

As for the spending, I bought a commercial ZTR mower a while ago because I wanted a one and done purchase that will last as long as I want to keep it, so I'm thinking the same here. I just wasn't sure if I would still get the durability for my use in the Platinum series like I would the pro.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Efi has its advantages, if you use it a lot. I have efi on my Briggs vanguard 28. That engine gets close to 100 hours a year, so it saves fuel, and runs strong. My snowblower ,maybe gets 5-10 hours, depending on the season, and isn't worth the cost to me. There have been plenty of issues reported on this forum, batteries, connectors, electric fuel pump and error codes.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

Huntergreen said:


> I just bought a platinum sho 24, non EFI. I have much smaller area than you. I'm your case, I would get the largest size you can afford.


Same thing here. The plat SHO 24 is an amazing machine for my driveway. But with the area described in the OP, I would definitely go for the wider unit. Personally, I would look for SHO30 or Pro28 and put the EFI/carb decision a distant third (at best) priority. Others may disagree on some things, but I think a 24” on that much area is a potentially regrettable decision.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

I go along with what Mountain Man said, go to a dealer and look at the difference between the Platinum and the Pro. I had a Platinum SHO 24 for 3 years and it was a great machine. But last year after looking at the Pro models I made up my mind that I "needed" a Pro. I went with the Pro 28 which gave me 4 more inches in width which was nice. The Pro really is a HD model, plus you get the higher HP engine, (420cc) which is great. No problem with either machine, and they both had/have the Ariens AX engine. I also agree with other's have said about EFI, yes it would be nice, but I think it needs a few more years to get perfected. Good luck with your decision.


----------

